# Do you change villagers clothes?



## Katarzyna (Apr 15, 2020)

I have seen a lot of people giving villagers new outfits to wear, but I am hesitant to. Mostly because I think they look rly cute in their original clothes, but I am debating changing Poncho's. Just wondering the general consensus on changing their clothes. Also, do they alternate between the original and what you gave them once you give it, or no?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

I love giving them clothes to wear ^_^ I think the outfits I've given have turned out amazingly. I give it a lot of thought before gifting it to them. Making sure it'll suit their colour palette. The only ones that don't look amazing is the dress I gave to Rocket. But that's because of the way the dress stretched out to fit her. But it's one of my favourite things to do! Plus, they still can change back into their regular clothes so it isn't a loss!


----------



## Hay (Apr 15, 2020)

Hear me out,

no offence to some villagers... but some start off with shirts that are kinda ugly or dont fit the villager.. I dont like Punchys shirt and I'm trying to put him in a hoodie ASAP! Being a lazy villager, a flannel doesn't suit him (imo) c:

I like customizing my characters, whether it be my nickname, catchphrase, or the shirt


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 15, 2020)

gifting them clothes is kinda cute, but then again i would have loved to know they actually wear those sinful items when giving skye a bday gift. she keeps wearing this ugly green knit hat, and i yet have to find a replacement for her.

also, interesting fact: when they move, they strip free of the clothes you gifted them and leave them in the trash to collect for you.


----------



## Alma (Apr 15, 2020)

I like to give most of my villagers clothing and accessories! If I'm unsure about how something will look on them, I take them to the photo island and play dress up with them there first.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 15, 2020)

I have gifted every Villager a set of Pharaoh Robes, because I like it.

I also showered Ankha with gifts of nice outfits.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 15, 2020)

Depends on the villager. I've been giving my jocks sporty-type clothing, and I've given Bubbles a bunch of cute clothes too. On the other hand, for villagers like Vic, Tia, and Colton, their starting clothes suit their theme, so I haven't given them anything else.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2020)

Alma said:


> I like to give most of my villagers clothing and accessories! If I'm unsure about how something will look on them, I take them to the photo island and play dress up with them there first.


That's a great idea! I don't know how to invite villagers there though. It just gives me the option to invite via amiibo..


----------



## Mimi_ (Apr 15, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> That's a great idea! I don't know how to invite villagers there though. It just gives me the option to invite via amiibo..



If you open your item storage while in editing mode at photo island, all the way to the right will be a cat icon where it lists all villagers currently living on your island! Then you just have to hit X while highlighting them to open the closet and change their clothes! 

I second that this is a great method to see what looks cute on villagers! c:


----------



## Imbri (Apr 15, 2020)

I've given a couple of villagers outfits, and it's cute to see them change back and forth. I wasn't in love with Flora's default shirt, so I've gifted her a school smock and the blazer with the striped shirt (can't remember what it's called). She cycles through all three. The only one who hasn't done that is Cherry. I gave her the black collarless shirt, which she put on immediately and wore for a few days. Now, she's back in her spiderweb tee and the collarless shirt is hung on her wall.

If only it were that easy to get her and Snake to give up their sleeping bags for real beds!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes, but not for all. Ankha for example is one I wouldn't want to change as I feel it would ruin her set theme.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 15, 2020)

I love giving them clothes that I think fit them better than their default, but for a lot of them their default outfit is their best. I personally think Julian looks *amazing* in the golden noble coat.



Spoiler: Julian's noble coat


----------



## Rambo (May 10, 2020)

I see a lot of people asking (re trades) if villagers have been gifted clothes. Do they keep the clothes they have been gifted when they go to a new island?


----------



## Katarzyna (May 10, 2020)

Rambo said:


> I see a lot of people asking (re trades) if villagers have been gifted clothes. Do they keep the clothes they have been gifted when they go to a new island?


Yes, which is why people stress when they are either buying or selling that a villager is original for top price. I thought my Beau was original, but sometimes he wears this ugly custom sweater that I Hate... RIP me


----------



## Coca (May 10, 2020)

It depends on the villager. Personally, all the villagers I currently have, I really like their original clothes; u;


----------



## Antonio (May 10, 2020)

To be honest, I'm trying to get everyone to wear the checker plaid thingy. It's working so far.


----------



## Romaki (May 10, 2020)

I love giving my villagers new outfits daily, it's nice to see them rotate them.


----------



## marea (May 10, 2020)

Yes, all the time! I buy more clothes for them than i do myself!


----------



## roundfrog (May 10, 2020)

I give my villagers clothes because I plan on keeping them. I don't mind too much that a villager I adopted from someone though has a custom design that he wears, 'cause it's not something ugly or offensive. Even though I'd like to eventually put custom designs in Able's, it'd have to be designs I really like/am proud of, because I don't like the idea of my villagers wearing them since I don't have control over what they'd choose.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 10, 2020)

I changed all of my villagers clothes except Wendy and Walt but I will eventually change theirs too


----------



## Milano (May 10, 2020)

Usually no but Flurry was gifted a grey bodysuit from one of my other villagers so now I've been giving her so many sweater gifts lol.


----------



## Solarae (May 10, 2020)

As someone who's an artist and loves having nice palettes, some of those default clothes on villagers are horrible and clash with their body colors extremely (or the patterns are just... not great), and I believe if their clothes actually complemented their colors they'd probably be liked more. I haven't gotten around to gifting my villagers much as I'm mostly focused on getting a more ideal roster and fixing up my island, but I do like giving them cute clothes and hope to eventually make more custom designs. I just wish they'd wear the stuff I gift them more often. I really want Avery to wear his cowboy hat 24/7


----------



## Braixen (May 10, 2020)

I give them all my reject clothes so... they aren't the most stylish villagers lol
I know some people are real picky but I think it's funny when they were something odd or even ugly, I gave Raymond some hideous sweater and it's hilarious seeing the uptight business cat where it occasionally haha

also sad that villagers almost never where head clothing you give them? Gave Dom a jesters hat he looked cute in but he never wears it


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

I change the villagers clothes so they can have more variety on what their wearing instead of wearing the same thing.


----------



## Ichiban (May 10, 2020)

i've considered it but i keep forgetting to give them stuff, scoot has a football jersey he looks great in tho


----------



## Rambo (May 10, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> Yes, which is why people stress when they are either buying or selling that a villager is original for top price. I thought my Beau was original, but sometimes he wears this ugly custom sweater that I Hate... RIP me


Oh that’s a bummer. Thanks for the reply. Is the same thing re : houses? Some people post looking for people to take their villager and then they want them back so they have their updated house. Some people say that works but a lot of people say they are stuck with the starter house. Do you happen to know? Sorry for the inquisition haha.


----------



## Cethosia (May 10, 2020)

You are thinking about changing what Poncho wears, you say?






Sadly, I haven't seen him wear it


----------



## daisyy (May 10, 2020)

Alma said:


> I like to give most of my villagers clothing and accessories! If I'm unsure about how something will look on them, I take them to the photo island and play dress up with them there first.


Thank you so much for sharing this idea!!! I honestly don’t know how I didn’t consider it before... this was the thing that was holding me back from gifting more clothing/wearables!


----------



## starlightsong (May 10, 2020)

I change them all and I love it! It's so fun to me, I always try the outfits on in Harv's Island to make sure I really like how they look. They alternate between anything you give them and their default outfit--no matter how many outfits you give them. Their default seemingly never goes away. My villagers all look so cute in both their defaults and the outfits I've given them, and Punchy even wears two different crowns I gave him and it's the best.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

I haven’t really been but for some I would. Raymond I don’t really want to because I like him being all business. But someone crazy like Reneigh...sure lol


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Yup! Sometimes it doesn't work out that well, but some look really good on them!


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 10, 2020)

The only reason I wouldnt change there outfit is being thoughtful to the next person who i am going to sell them too.. If I'm not tryna sell my villager or give them away rather.. I'd they're my dreamy and staying for good I would deff dress em up they look cuter in all the other cute options


----------



## Rosch (May 10, 2020)

I've only given 1 villager some clothes. I adopted Rolf from someone else and he's wearing something I don't like. So I'm trying to give him outfits that could potentially overwrite that person's clothes... I've only given him 2 jackets so far, and he still wears that suspender...


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 10, 2020)

It's actually really fun and made me like the game a lot more


----------



## Velo (May 10, 2020)

So far I only gave Dizzy a super cute mage robe, which he looks amazing in. I have the same one and I like to wear it and match him when he has his on. 
I wanna give out more clothes, just haven't had enough opportunities to, I always forget to pull stuff from my storage.


----------



## Vanillite (May 10, 2020)

I really like to give villagers accessories more than anything! They're so cute in little hats and whatnot! I gave my koala villager an outback hat LOL.  Hans the Yeti wears a knit hat to keep him warm!  

But then there's Knox and Sterling- My knight villagers.  I don't want to change their clothing so that I can keep their aesthetic!


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2020)

I like to give them clothing as presents but only when I find something that I think they'll look cute in!


----------



## Aleigh (May 10, 2020)

I didn't like how they changed Pierce's wardrobe to that weird nerdy sweater vest so I've given him like twelve sports / workout shirts lmao


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

i don’t - i like for my villagers to have their original clothing aha


----------

